# UT Austin - MFA program in Film and Media Production



## Chris W (Jul 13, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School UT Austin - MFA program in Film and Media Production. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Tony (Oct 6, 2016)

Fairly confident that while Linklater is not an alumnus of UT - Austin, he did drop in on courses frequently. Source: my memory of an interview. I'm also fairly confident he was an English lit major (I'm in good company!)


----------



## Chris W (Oct 6, 2016)

Tony said:


> Fairly confident that while Linklater is not an alumnus of UT - Austin, he did drop in on courses frequently. Source: my memory of an interview. I'm also fairly confident he was an English lit major (I'm in good company!)



Hmmm.. it appears you are correct according to this:

The Top 20 Most Famous People Who Went To The University of Texas at Austin



> Enrolled for a short while at UT, Richard Linklater is the most famous slacker (well, kinda) you’ll see on this list. He’s famous for his films _Dazed and Confused_, _School of Rock_,  Academy award-winning film _Before Sunset_, and, for all you artsy-fartsy film students, _Waking Life_. Alright! Alright! Alright!


----------



## Sachin Dheeraj (Mar 27, 2018)

Sachin Dheeraj posted a new review on the Film School UT Austin - MFA program in Film and Media Production


----------



## Chris W (Apr 25, 2018)

The Film School UT Austin - MFA program in Film and Media Production has been updated.



> Updated Letters of Reference, Portfolio Requirements, and Internship Opportunities


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Aug 21, 2020)

The film school UT Austin - MFA program in Film and Media Production has been updated:

Updated acceptance data


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Mar 13, 2021)

The film school UT Austin - MFA program in Film and Media Production has been updated:

Added Acceptance Data tab


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 22, 2021)

The film school UT Austin - MFA program in Film and Media Production has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Sep 25, 2022)

The film school UT Austin - MFA program in Film and Media Production has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

